# Nikon d3000 Photos C&C, advice and tips pls



## mtim (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Got my nikon d3000 for christmas. All shot in raw and tweaked with Aperture. Looking for some constructive feedback. Check my flickr Flickr: mtim90's Photostream










Cheers


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 21, 2010)

i like these images a lot, especially 1. what nice light!
for 2 all i can say perhaps take a step back to get more of the piano in foreground.


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 21, 2010)

Was the sky really 3 different colors or was this done in PP?


----------



## mtim (Jan 21, 2010)

yes it really was different colours although, not as strong as that, was washed out a bit . So I upped the saturation in the sky a bit, to bring it out a bit more perhaps too much? opinions? I quite liked the effect
oh and re piano in foreground, good point. I was playing around with depth of field and playing withe lines of the piano but in hindsight that may have been better thanks.


----------



## Layspeed (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the 1st one a lot...very peaceful looking.  The crop is just right.  The sky's colors are a little off...but you said they were washed out to begin with.


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that chromatic aberration around the trees on the left or is it my eyes?


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2010)

IMO the shallow DOF is misplaced for this kind of an image.

In fact, I think having the entire keyboard in focus would have been much more dramatic.

I opened with the photo in ACR and confirmed it is underexposed (by 2.25 stops). I cropped out the distracting white thing in the top middle, and the OOF foreground camera left. Being only a 116 kB file, it wouldn't hold any other editing.

All in all a good idea, but could use some other technical approaches and be made a much stronger image IMO, which makes me also wonder how you processed it to B&W.

Could you elaborate?


----------



## mtim (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi thanks for replys sorry for my horrible slow reply! Kmh i agree, when i processed that photo a month or so ago I didn't understand editing as well, as i do now! I think I used the b&w effect in iphoto can't remember now. Would like to think i could do a better job these days! However I thought the shallow depth of field made the shot a bit different! meh i don't know! Each to there own


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 7, 2010)

That first picture is gorgeous! I love the colors in it...would look amazing framed :thumbup:


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 7, 2010)

first photo is wonderful! 

great work!


----------

